# 2011 National Convention Trophies



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I finally recieved the trophies and ribbons for the model contest for the convention just couldn't wait to post pics of the trophies! They are beauties!
 
In all six catagories there will be 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place ribbons.  
 
For 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place "Best of Show" will get trophies, and prize money that will be determined later, but I would love to win a trophie for my entry, which I will not have!     DARN!! 
 
I hope David will see this and post the entrie forms and rules, I sent him 2 weeks ago!  
 
Enjoy the pics.
 








 








 
 








 








 
I like the red, white and blue!
 
Forgot to mention there will be 10 "Honorable Mentions".
 
Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

COOL Bubba, well done.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Boss!

Bubba


----------

